# Matched set



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

I picked these up today just 4 miles from the house.
Matched set of Schwinn middle weight bicycles.
These will be going up for sale once I get the detailed out.
Not really much work to do on these.


----------



## larock65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Great bikes! 
Looks familiar! I picked these up a few weeks ago. Haven't had time to clean them up yet.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Nov 28, 2015)

they  may  be  middle weighte  but look like   light weights to me


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 28, 2015)

We call them "lightweights" here at the CABE, though road bike people would not call them "light".  Road bike people probably would call them "middle" weight or even "cruisers". "Light" is relative. I think of them as "utility" bikes.


----------



## spoker (Nov 28, 2015)

schwinn called em lightweightweights and so do i


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 28, 2015)

Cool bikes, lighweights, early 70's with the mag sprockets (I think.) Pairs like that seem to sell quickly in the right areas.


----------



## jkent (Nov 28, 2015)

Not really in my realm of knowledge or interest but they were cheap enough and clean enough I had to pick them up. 
So light wieghts they are. Thanks for the help.
JKent


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 28, 2015)

Lightweights had 26 x 1-3/8" tires; middleweights had 26 x 1-3/4" tires.  There are pictures of a lady's Breeze and and a man's Speedster in the '70 catalog (both yellow); both under the heading of Lightweights.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 30, 2015)

Depends on the year and who cataloged them  the Schwinn cruisers pages for 64  cataloged the Speedster as a middleweight, 65 they called the breeze a middleweight, s5 or6 tires & Diamond frames puts them in the light weight category, even though if you scale a middleweight and a lightweight they both will come in at 40lbs ,most likely a mis-cataloging  of both, but if it's on the internet its true, I am a french model, bon joyer.
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1965.html



Rivnut said:


> Lightweights had 26 x 1-3/8" tires; middleweights had 26 x 1-3/4" tires.  There are pictures of a lady's Breeze and and a man's Speedster in the '70 catalog (both yellow); both under the heading of Lightweights.


----------



## Overhauler (Nov 30, 2015)

Speedsters were classified as middleweights while having a cantilever frame and 1 3/4 tires until 1961, the speedster wasn't mentioned in the 62 catalog, then in 63 they came out with the camelback frame (only) for shorter riders and with 1 3/8 tires, then in the 65 catalog they were classified as lightweights. They wasn't mentioned again in 71, then in 72 they came out with the diamond frame along with the camelback.
 Lee


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

scooter_trasher said:


> Depends on the year and who cataloged them  the Schwinn cruisers pages for 64  cataloged the Speedster as a middleweight, 65 they called the breeze a middleweight, s5 or6 tires & Diamond frames puts them in the light weight category, even though if you scale a middleweight and a lightweight they both will come in at 40lbs ,most likely a mis-cataloging  of both, but if it's on the internet its true, I am a french model, bon joyer.
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1965.html




The SchwinnCruiser site is riddled with errors and one needs to know his poop before viewing that site. And the bike classifications have absolutely nothing to do with how much they weigh. They use the tire size to classify a bike.  Balloon, *not heavyweight*, middleweight, lightweight and welterweight.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 30, 2015)

ya I think that's what I said s5&s6 diamond frames makes them lightweights, I don't ever remember seeing Schwinn ever putting s5 or s6 wheels on a cantilever frame unless you count the fastback and even that was based on a camelbacked speedster.


GTs58 said:


> The SchwinnCruiser site is riddled with errors and one needs to know his poop before viewing that site. And the bike classifications have absolutely nothing to do with how much they weigh. They use the tire size to classify a bike.  Balloon, *not heavyweight*, middleweight, lightweight and welterweight.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2015)

Years ago, early 60's, I had a Kent made cantilever lightweight that had a double top bar. Wish I could find one today


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 30, 2015)

Kinda like this rollfast hawthorne except with 26x1 3/8 tires ( lightest bike in my garage)  I have 1.5" tires on my 65 Racer great trade off on tire size, hard to beat 26" iso 559 standard non schwinn wheels for tire selection.


----------

